# Brazosport Retriever Field Trial 4/16 - 18, 2010



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Please post updates as you get them. I will try and visit tomorrow and will post updates after I return.

Regards,

Linas


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any Derby results?

Inquiring minds want to know, thank you.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Jim Scarborough said:


> Any Derby results?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know, thank you.


Jim,

As I remember:

1 Tex/Avant Townsend
2. Slider/Hayes
3. Cannot Remember
4 Pepper/Fitzgerald


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Clint, Debra and Tex!!

Aaron*


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Awesome Clint. Good job to both Tex and Clint.

Heard 58 back in open.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

58 to the land blind in the Open. No numbers


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Lauren Hayes and Slider and Donny Fitzgerald and Pepper in the Derby. That is one red-hot litter of Derby pups, all six of them.


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

My friend Larry Clement offered me one free, and I turned it down...DUHHH. Bought another. I hunted their mother she as great, dive to get wonded birds. I also ran her in 3 Q's she keep improving, getting 4th, 3rd, then 2nd at age 6 and no training straight from duck blind.


----------



## Diesel123 (Oct 12, 2009)

3RD place in the derby was a littermate to slider and Pepper


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

11 back to 3rd series of Qual. 

10-12-13-13-15-21-25-26-32-35-37


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry that should be 13-14-15


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Callbacks to last series of Qual:

10-12-14-21-25-26-32-35


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Unofficial Callbacks to the 4th series of the amateur:
2 , 4, 6, 15 ,16 ,18, 21, 23 ,24, 25, 26, 28, 33, 35, 41, 46, 48 ,58

14 back for 4th in the open-sorry do not know numbers


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

What happened to the Open?


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks to all the Brazosport club members and the judges for a fun and well-run trial! I know they dealt with unpredictable weather, the MS150, and Mike was getting a cold!

Big congrats to Roy and Sue for Zip's Qual second! Bruce and Mike's Derby and Qualifying were both tough - the dogs earned every bird.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

how many points for slider now? How many for the litter#


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Brazosport Retriever Club had a very well ran trial a first class act. Rex, Bill, Linda and our marshal Mike kept things running smooth. Rorem’s grounds were great. Lots of nice dogs. Slider and his litter mates are something to see.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

How about results for the Qual, the Am and the Open?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

I just heard that Lee Jolly won the Open (qualified him) & Wendall got 3rd with ****. Congratulations to them both.
Suzanne Caire got 2nd & Jerry Wickliffe got 4th. (Hopefully I got these right, if not, don't kill the messenger)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Tia. Such an amazingly talented/consistent dog.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Go Tia Go Tia Go Tia!!!!


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

which littermate got 3rd in derby


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Are these the Open places or Amateur?



birdthrower51 said:


> I just heard that Lee Jolly won the Open (qualified him) & Wendall got 3rd with ****. Congratulations to them both.
> Suzanne Caire got 2nd & Jerry Wickliffe got 4th. (Hopefully I got these right, if not, don't kill the messenger)


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

qual 
1st 26 Gunzer
2nd 10 ZIP
3rd 12 Hannah
4th 32 red
RJ 21 Hoodoo Adam C.
5 finished no jams


----------



## Diesel123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cassie owned by Tina Ritter got 3rd in derby


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Am results:
1st Lee Jolly
2nd Suzan Caire
3rd Wendall Williams
4th Jerry Wickliffe

Open: 
1st Cutter Wall/Ty Rorem
2nd Travler Mitchell/S.Blythe
3rd Miah Ritter/Steve Ritter 
4th Roper McClure/ Dave Rorem


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

A BIG CONGRATULATION to the McClures and Dave Rorem and to our former boy Jazztime Montana Cowboy ("Roper")!!!!!! We are so proud.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

iTrain said:


> Am results:
> 1st Lee Jolly
> 2nd Suzan Caire
> 3rd Wendall Williams
> ...


What a great way to celebrate a birthday....*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TY.*..


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats to Dennis Mitchell and Steve Blythe on Traveler's 2nd place in the Open. Another talented young dog making his mark.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Steve & Dennis on the 2nd with Traveler


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Steven Ritter has done great with Miah, she is AM trained and always in the money, an still young. Its difficult to face such a dog every weekend as she is always there, but my congrulations to both of them, they did it the old fashion way, there earned it thru hard work...


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Also to Tina Ritter on placement in derby. congrualations... Davis


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Results posted on the "official, unofficial-official" entry system [EE]. Congrats to first placements in the OPEN: Cutter and Ty (Happy Birthday!); AM: Canaille and Lee; QUAL: King and Karl & John; DERBY: Tex and Clint, Jeff & Deborah.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

RexG said:


> Results posted on the "official, unofficial-official" entry system [EE]. Congrats to first placements in the OPEN: Cutter and Ty (Happy Birthday!); AM: Canaille and Lee; QUAL: King and Karl & John; DERBY: Tex and Clint, Jeff & Deborah.


So Happy for Ty congratulations!!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to Dennis Mitchell and Steve Blythe!


----------



## Diesel123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Don`t know how many points litter has but in last 4 trials they have 11 or 12 placements


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Lauren on your Derby second with slider! He must have over 30 points by now.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

stevelow said:


> Congratulations, Lauren on your Derby second with slider! He must have over 30 points by now.



..a little off subject but...Steve, your Avatar is BEAUTIFUL !!!  

And, Huge Congratulations to "Cutter" and Ty...  Happy Birthday, Too!! WOW!

Judy


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Sounds like a super trial...Congrats to ALL !!


----------

